
To Give A.I. The Gift of Gab, Silicon Valley Needs to Offend You - jkestelyn
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/02/21/technology/conversational-bots.html
======
jkestelyn
"But researchers must also deal with the unexpected"

You'd think from this article that deploying a bot is like letting a dog off
its leash and you just have to hope that it doesn't bite anyone. In fact there
are several common-sense ways to prevent a bot from going rogue, including
monitoring how it responds to intents and then making changes as needed.

